# Back from the Brom Show!



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Went to the Brom show at Botonical garden in AA. Bought a few from Littlefrog and Paul (happy Face).

All the plants (all neos):









Angel face x Lilipuntiana









Aspinea









"Blushing Tiger"









Cyanea









"Marbled Throat"









Wee Willy









And I got an unknown one. Littlefrog (never got your name =\ ) said Fireball x ???
Lets hope Antone pokes in here =D









Didnt get these ones at the brom show, but at HD:
Selaginella kraussiana 'Green'









Scarlet Pothos.(I dont think thats the real name)


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice haul there.
I popped in from 11-12. I bought a few too many.  I should take some pictures.
Littlefrog's real name is Rob.

I bought two cyanea crosses. Nice looking plants!


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Sweet new plants!

I gotta go on the hunt again. No shows here and most of the greenhouses are all but gone


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

donstr said:


> Nice haul there.
> I popped in from 11-12. I bought a few too many.  I should take some pictures.
> Littlefrog's real name is Rob.
> 
> I bought two cyanea crosses. Nice looking plants!


heh. I was there from 11-2. Spent some time walking through the Garden while I was there.

You see a guy with black hair, blue shirt, faded blue jeans, and sunglasses? (thats was me if you did) =D

I also bought one too many. lol.

Have a Wee willy and a Marbled Throat That I cant squeeze into my viv.
I'll keep those for when I make my 40 gallon in a few months. =D


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

I remember seeing someone with short cropped dark hair and gaged earrings. Was that you?

Here are some pics of what I picked up.
Neo. cyanae x Red Waif

















Neo. 'Punctate' red and a green









Billbergia 'Poquito Mas' 
I've wanted one for so long!









Vriesea sucrei (I think)

















Neo. cyanea x Neo. concentrica 'Herbie' (Lemieux)
(by far my favorite that I picked up)

















I think I'll go back tomorrow.


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

donstr said:


> I remember seeing someone with short cropped dark hair and gaged earrings. Was that you?


No. I dont have earrings. lol.

Im liking the look of the cyanae x red waif and the cyanea x compacta

There were allot of plants I would have liked to get, but they were for display only. =(


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, the cyanea crosses are very nice.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice haul guys!  This is me being jealous!

Donn I really like the vreisea and bill.

Chris


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Lovely broms!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone know of any good places to get broms in southeast mi? Or if theres any plant shows in mi?

great looking plants by the way!


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Nathan,

The show is going on tomorrow as well. It's probably only 40 minutes from where you live.


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

That plant you were calling pothos is actualy philodendron micans


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow Im an idiot! lol didnt notice you were talking about mi lol


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

so where exactly is it tomorrow? I think I might go. Also whats the price range that you guys payed for your broms just to get an idea


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Location: University of Michigan Matthaei Botanical Gardens, 1800 Dixboro Rd., Ann Arbor , MI
Hours:
10:30 AM- 4:00 PM Sat/Sun

The broms there range from $2 - $30+

The Neos thought are $2-10, depending on what you get and weather its a mature plant or a seedling.

The one I bought were between 2-8 buck each.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow. Its always so intriguing how different broms grown up north look.

Your first pic isn't all Neos BTW. I see some Tillies in there!!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info!

Anyone planning on going sunday?


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> Wow. Its always so intriguing how different broms grown up north look.
> 
> Your first pic isn't all Neos BTW. I see some Tillies in there!!


=o

Well, the tillies aren't going into my viv. =P

Say, you wouldn't happen to know what that unknown one is?
supposed to be Fireball x ???


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, I went again today and spent more money. 

Deli, I know Rob had a bunch of fireball x lilliputiana. Most of them were marked. I'm surprised yours isn't named on the white tag that had the prices on them.

Antone, yeah, most things grow long and leggy up here. Not the nice compact and short leaves you guys get down there. 

Nathan, I hope you made it to the show. It's the best time to get broms in MI.
If not, Rob usually allows people to come out and pick plants up. He doesn't live too far away.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah I made it , was there for a few hours ,it was awesome . . . I think I left with three bags of new plants! lol

Ill work on taking pics soon and posting them

killer broms and the observatory was amazing!


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

donstr said:


> Well, I went again today and spent more money.
> 
> Deli, I know Rob had a bunch of fireball x lilliputiana. Most of them were marked. I'm surprised yours isn't named on the white tag that had the prices on them.


I asked what it was and he said all he knows was its Fireball x something else. Even asked Paul (the vendor next to his setup) and he didnt know.

The white tag had "fireball x Unknown" on it.



nathan said:


> Yeah I made it , was there for a few hours ,it was awesome . . . I think I left with three bags of new plants! lol
> 
> Ill work on taking pics soon and posting them


Hurry! we all want to see!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Deli said:


> =o
> 
> Well, the tillies aren't going into my viv. =P
> 
> ...



My answer to this question lies in this thread...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/39037-lets-play-game.html


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Problem is that once the tag leaves the plant, it is all over. Too many things look too much alike. I try hard to keep everything labeled, but sometimes guests will remove tags to look at them and not get them back in the right plants, or squirrels or birds pull them out... or dark elves sneak in at night and move things around... *grin*

And yes, you are always welcome to come out to the greenhouse, as long as I'm there. Lots of free plants this time of year.

Rob


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry for making everyone wait so long!

Heres what I picked up at the brom show today. . . definitly worth the drive wish I could've taken everything home!

unknown no6 









Hannibal Lector F-2









Neo-punctate red X blushing tiger









Neo-Red Waif









Neo-Red on Green X Betty Head









FireBalls









jr hieroglyphie









just so you know what they look like as adults here is the botanical gardens adult hieroglyphie absolute jaw dropper in person!









Neo-punctate red X wee willy









Neo- fairy paint X chlorostiota








side view of the above brom


















peperomia









enjoy the pics , pics of the observatory and of the bom show to come later


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice pick ups.. I really like the Neo- fairy paint X chlorostiota ... any idea how big that will get?


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Im pretty sure it doesnt get much bigger , I could have it mixed up with another variety though, 

We talked about a ton of broms so alot of info rambling around lol


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

This plant is (probably) not Neo. Red Waif. 1. Its WAY too big. 2. Even growing up north, Red Waif should be solid red. It never turns green no matter what you do. Its always practically 100% red. This could be from the same grex though.

Here's a good pic from the fcbs... http://fcbs.org/images/Neo/neo_Red_Waif.jpg

It IS a nice looking plant however. It looks like it has Neo. cyanea in it somewhere along the line.

Also, the spelling of the Vriesea is _hieroglyphica_. 

Nice stash of plants you got there!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

You are dead on about it not being red waif , it is in fact cyanea X red waif didnt see the cyanea writing was covered in dirt

And as far as the spelling goes , could hardly read the writing on that tag, thanks for the correction though 

Just added two more gecko racks in the animal room and a new dragon rack . . . looks like the next is a brom rack!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Any Idea on what the unknown one is?


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

eos said:


> Nice pick ups.. I really like the Neo- fairy paint X chlorostiota ... any idea how big that will get?


That is one of my favorites. I have a 'big' one, and it is about 10 inches high. Short stolons, fills up a 4" pot quite nicely.

Rob


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> My answer to this question lies in this thread...
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/39037-lets-play-game.html


=D

Nice haul nathan!
My favorite one is the Neo- fairy paint X chlorostiota


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah that is definitly a killer in person! And thanks


----------

